# more ideas



## h8machine (Jun 23, 2006)

i have two ideas that seem simple and would make using my tivo a whole lot better.

1. what about the season pass option for tivo suggested shows. sometimes the suggested shows are good. i just hate having to look the show up to get the season pass. why not have the option from the play show screen.

2. i also think there needs to be an easier way to jump through a program. tivo shows the minute i'm currently on and a line showing the half way point. what about a way to jump to the 1st quarter then half etc. i don't enjoy sitting and fastforwarding through an hour and a half of a ball game or movie just to see the end.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

on point 2, the TiVo usually puts a mark every 15 minutes*, so while a 30 minute sitcom would only have a mark in the middle, a 2 hour long game would have 8 marks, and you can use the advance button to skip to the next mark while fast forwarding. 
(Or if you know what you want it as the end, you can use the advance button while playing to skip directly to the end and then rewind to what you wanted to see.

*On longer shows the interval starts to back off. I think when you have a three hour recording the interval changes from every 15 minutes to every 30 minutes, and it changes again with a six hour recording.


----------



## MonkeyHouse98 (Jun 24, 2006)

I think it would be great to get a 'play all' feature in the groups folders in 'Now Playing.' I like to have shows play while I fall asleep and I hate to have to wake up to change the show.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

MonkeyHouse98 said:


> I think it would be great to get a 'play all' feature in the groups folders in 'Now Playing.' I like to have shows play while I fall asleep and I hate to have to wake up to change the show.


I would like to be able to put several shows in a que, and play them consecutively.


----------

